# ANGEBOT: ProLogic Polyphonic V2 VTSW Bite Alarm Kit - 3+1



## kl-angelsport.de (6. April 2016)

*KL-Angelsport*
*Angebot*







ProLogic Polyphonic V2 VTSW Bite Alarm Kit - 3+1
139,99 € statt 234,99€*

http://www.kl-angelsport.de/prologic-polyphonic-v2-vtsw-bite-alarm-kit-31.html​

BISSANZEIGER:
- Integrierte, abnehmbare Snag Ears
- Multifarben LED
- Lautlos Modus
- Nachtlichtfunktion
- Übergroßer Magnetroller, schlagfest
- Ultrahelle LED
- 100% wasserdicht und schlagfest
- Doppelwandkonstruktion
- Anschlussbuchse für beleuchtete Swinger und Hanger
- Lautstärke, Tonhöhe und Sensibilität verstellbar

EMPFÄNGER:
- 100% wasserdicht
- Übernimmt die Bissanzeigereinstellungen
- Nachtlicht mit automatischem und manuellem An/Aus Schalter
- Doppelte LEDs für Run- und Fallbissanzeige
- Vibrationsmodus
- 150m Reichweite
- benötigt eine 9V Batterie​
*inkl Steuer, zzgl. Versand; Versandkostenfrei ab 200,-€ Bestellsumme in DE





​


----------

